# Fenix HP20 released !!



## daf3m (Sep 1, 2010)

A few hours ago ,the Fenix HP20 was officially released!






• Cree XP-G LED (R5) with a lifespan of 50,000 hours• Uses four 1.5V AA (Ni- MH, Alkaline) batteries 
• Headlamp: 70mm (Length)�m(Width)�m(Height)
Battery case: 108mm (Length) �m(Width)�m(Height)
• 260-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Separate design, evenly weight balanced, more comfortable, particularly caters to extremely freezing conditions
• Drive-by-wire biswitch, simple and fast operation
• Light head made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum, the rest made of plastic of high quality
• The metal part adopts type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Toughened ultra-clear double glass lens with anti-reflective coating

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=76


----------



## etherealshade (Sep 1, 2010)

A remote pack headlamp from Fenix? That's a welcome development. Glad to see they've stuck the flashy modes in a separate part of the UI to the normal lighting modes. I'll be interested to see how waterproof the pack and the cable glands are.....


----------



## StriderSMF (Sep 1, 2010)

looks awesome but this belongs in the headlamp section.


----------



## daf3m (Sep 1, 2010)

StriderSMF said:


> looks awesome but this belongs in the headlamp section.



My mistake.I am sorry.i 'll ask to move it 
Thank you.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks nice I really like the remote switch, it looks like the switch has a light source as well is that right?


----------



## daf3m (Sep 1, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Looks nice I really like the remote switch, it looks like the switch has a light source as well is that right?



Yes it looks like ..!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 1, 2010)

Moving to headlamps...


----------



## tucolino (Sep 1, 2010)

wow!!!i´m glad fenix is experimenting with new designs.
looks incredible,any news on price, or when it will be available?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Sep 1, 2010)

This looks VERY cool! 
I really love the remote switch, and the battery pack Good runtime too.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 1, 2010)

It is good that they started to rate their new models in compliance with ANSI/NEMA FL1 standard. So it is actually 230 real OTF lumens. :thumbsup:


----------



## purduephotog (Sep 1, 2010)

Just need a price. I almost bought one... but I'll take better run times- the beam shots I don't know if I like the spill yet, as when I wire electrical I usually need a little more off the side.


----------



## Linger (Sep 1, 2010)

+1 to '51lumen strobe.' This could be the start of a great option for cyclists. Always the flashy modes are full power, which with CPF lights is just too bright for a blinky for cycling. I'm very pleased with this development.

-needs a moonlight, but otherwise 6lumen is good progress.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 1, 2010)

A cotton bandanna and no hat in the winter...LOL! Well in anycase it looks great. I hope they have enough cord between the battery pack and headlamp. I wonder how that large reflector will work out?


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 1, 2010)

$102.95 at 4sevens wow!!!!

I'd like to know how low the claimed temperature is tested  "caters to extremely freezing weather"


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 1, 2010)

I want to know if it has the 3 minute turbo like the HP-10.

If not, this is going to hurt the budget ...


----------



## dandism (Sep 2, 2010)

Reminds me of a cat. :duh2:


----------



## NoFair (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks nice, too bad they didn't put a neutral white xp-g in there:shakehead 

Will have to stick to my Apex with a neutral XP-G and extension cable a while longer


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 2, 2010)

NoFair said:


> Looks nice, too bad they didn't put a neutral white xp-g in there:shakehead



True, I would have preferred a neutral white XP-G R4. They are using one in the new LD40 and the specs of that are quite amazing so I hope they release a neutral white some time too.


----------



## Pandorum (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, 3.5 hours on Turbo is a big increase over the HP 10's Turbo at 2.5 hours!


----------



## spyros (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally a headlamp with a removable battery pack from Fenix, although 260gr excluding batteries i think is a bit heavy if you want to use it for trail running. Let's hope they make a better diffuser than the one used in HP10.


----------



## roadie (Sep 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm broke darn it!! broke :'(

I would loooooove to swap this one for my HP10, the upgraded led and the external battery pack would be decent upgrades.

Sadly as I already have the HP10, and 2 Zebralights, I probably cant really justify it...... yet....

If my HP10 would just die then I would have an excuse (so far all my Fenixes have been very reliable though, so i dont like my chances)


----------



## KarstGhost (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not sure why it is so much more expensive than the HP10. The remote battery pack I suppose? 

If it was available in a neutral tint I would consider it for a caving light, as the cool tint on my HP10 is the only complaint I have with it.


----------



## fa__ (Sep 7, 2010)

Mr Floppy said:


> I want to know if it has the 3 minute turbo like the HP-10.
> 
> If not, this is going to hurt the budget ...




Same question for me !
Anyone having information about this turbo ?
Thanks


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 7, 2010)

It has much bigger heatsink and they don't say anything about time limit on turbo in the description.


----------



## DragonFlame (Sep 9, 2010)

An optional battery pack designed for 2 x CR123 would be fantastic. Lighter weight and better performer in the cold. And of course, just 2 batteries to carry around as spares instead of 4.

It would be a nice continuation of the mix'n match Fenix tradition.

Has anyone else done it before, using interchangeable battery packs? It seems like a very smart thing to offer marketing-wise, to give the users a few choices of batts if you have already designed a detachable battery pack.

DF


----------



## roadie (Sep 10, 2010)

i wonder how does a 15hz strobe looks like .....


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 10, 2010)

DragonFlame said:


> *An optional battery pack designed for 2 x CR123 would be fantastic. Lighter weight and better performer in the cold. And of course, just 2 batteries to carry around as spares instead of 4*.
> 
> It would be a nice continuation of the mix'n match Fenix tradition.
> 
> ...



That's a great idéa! Hope Fenix will make it.

Regards, Patric


----------



## brucered (Sep 11, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooo, i just saw this lamp on the fenix site.

nice looking light. i'm looking for a $50 light for my wife for camping, but this one would be nice for me.


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Sep 12, 2010)

DragonFlame said:


> An optional battery pack designed for 2 x CR123 would be fantastic. Lighter weight and better performer in the cold. And of course, just 2 batteries to carry around as spares instead of 4.
> 
> It would be a nice continuation of the mix'n match Fenix tradition.
> 
> ...



A little 2 CR123A battery pack would work well on the back of the headband.
Not sure how the inline switch would work though.


----------



## petersmith6 (Sep 12, 2010)

An optional battery pack designed for 4 c cells or better d cell would be fantastic for me, i work night shifts on the rail way so i need long runtimes


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 13, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> An optional battery pack designed for 4 c cells or better d cell would be fantastic for me, i work night shifts on the rail way so i need long runtimes



I agree with that opinion! Especially when one doesn't need to carry the weight on the head or in the hand. A 4C or 4D battery pack will not be a problem even for long time around the body/waist.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Nico_LED (Sep 14, 2010)

DragonFlame said:


> An optional battery pack designed for 2 x CR123 would be fantastic. Lighter weight and better *performer in the cold*. And of course, just 2 batteries to carry around as spares instead of 4.
> 
> 
> DF



Hello DragonFlame. If the battery pack is in your pocket or under your coat you can keep it warm even in the cold ?
I was also thinking of an optional battery pack with 2 18650's, would it be better for long runtime ?


----------



## DragonFlame (Sep 16, 2010)

Nico_LED said:


> Hello DragonFlame. If the battery pack is in your pocket or under your coat you can keep it warm even in the cold ?
> I was also thinking of an optional battery pack with 2 18650's, would it be better for long runtime ?



Well, yes, keeping the batteries close to your body will definitely keep them warmer, if inside the coat probably warm enough to eliminate any performance degradation.

2 x 18650 will offer longer runtimes than 2 x CR123, a guesstimate would be 50% longer.
But you have to bear in mid that 2 x CR123 in series equals the voltage of 4 x AA in series, 6V, so that's an easy swap.
2 x 18650 on the other hand would mean 7.4V, and that's an average voltage (fresh off the charger they have 4.2V each, so 8.4V in series). I have no idea what kind of driver these headlamps have, but they might have not been designed for this kind of voltage.


DF


----------



## looman (Sep 16, 2010)

Interesting to see on the last 2 piccies on the Fenix webby, one head is running a smooth reflector and another is on OP ?

Is this an option I wonder


----------



## Nico_LED (Sep 16, 2010)

DragonFlame said:


> I have no idea what kind of driver these headlamps have, but they might have not been designed for this kind of voltage.
> 
> 
> DF



Good point ! The question would be : where is the driver, perhaps in the battery tank, that would be good to avoid heat generated by the LED to go to the driver.


----------



## DragonFlame (Sep 16, 2010)

Nico_LED said:


> Good point ! The question would be : where is the driver, perhaps in the battery tank, that would be good to avoid heat generated by the LED to go to the driver.



I'm almost certain it's in the body of the headlamp. The battery pack is probably just that.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 16, 2010)

Nico_LED said:


> Good point ! The question would be : where is the driver, perhaps in the battery tank, that would be good to avoid heat generated by the LED to go to the driver.



By having the driver in the headlamp you can pump lower current ~6v electricity to it and it can "adjust" it to match the LED at ~3.5v higher current. At lower currents the wire will have less voltage/power loss going to the headlamp.


----------



## FlashPilot (Sep 17, 2010)

This does look fantastic. Im looking forward to reading the reviews. Is anyone in for one yet?


----------



## Nico_LED (Sep 17, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> By having the driver in the headlamp you can pump lower current ~6v electricity to it and it can "adjust" it to match the LED at ~3.5v higher current. At lower currents the wire will have less voltage/power loss going to the headlamp.



I understand the point but I didn't tought for a 1 meter cable it could have this effect.
Also I know the driver need to be near the LED for over heating protection feature. By the way we still don't know if the HP20 have this protection ?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 17, 2010)

Nico_LED said:


> I understand the point but I didn't tought for a 1 meter cable it could have this effect.
> Also I know the driver need to be near the LED for over heating protection feature. By the way we still don't know if the HP20 have this protection ?



The voltage would drop although it may be very little while having the circuit regulate 6v down to 3.5 it matters not if the voltage drops 0.2v over the length of the cable that would make 5.8v which regulates down the same while 3.5 to 3.3v would affect the LED output. I think this may however not be one issue that could be problematic, the PWM could make for RF interference if piped over the cable to the headlamp or they would have to use shielded cable with multiple wires and shield the battery case where the driver would be while having the driver in the headlamp probably is less of a problem.


----------



## jhirsche (Sep 30, 2010)

My first post here, but wanted to say I've been reading following this forum for years since I got my River Rock K2 headlamp at Target.

Anyway - that finally gave out on me (bad connection)... so decided it was time to upgrade. Just got my HP20 in the mail today (from fenixtactical.com) - put in a set of Energizer eneloops.... and am just wowed at the output.

Never bought a Fenix lamp before... comes in a nice hardcase (plastic)... seems very sturdy... and will be testing the waterproof feature soon. I use this while night fishing (wading in water waist deep) for walleye here in upstate NY.

Wondering if I should upgrade to a Maha C9000 and some of the powerex 2700mah AA's, or even the Imedion 2400mah AA's?

Anyone else get their HP20 yet?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 1, 2010)

jhirsche said:


> Wondering if I should upgrade to a Maha C9000 and some of the powerex 2700mah AA's, or even the Imedion 2400mah AA's?
> 
> Anyone else get their HP20 yet?



You can't go wrong with the C9000. I'm going to get a second one myself. 
Get the Imedion 2400's. They are pretty good. 

:welcome:

Have a question for you though. Is there a time limit on turbo?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 1, 2010)

If you can get the Sanyo eneloops or the white topped pre-charged Duracells for a good price then those will be a good option also. Do not get these on eBay.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2010)

jhirsche said:


> Just got my HP20 in the mail today (from fenixtactical.com) -
> put in a set of Energizer eneloops.... and am just wowed at the output.


 

What are *Energizer eneloops* ? ? ?



_


----------



## Alan (Oct 1, 2010)

It looks like a great headlamp especially its detached battery pack. However, I am worried by its large reflector. It seems like too throwy for a headlamp to be practical. I have a Silva that was very bright (by then standard). I trashed it having used it only once for a night hike due to small bright hotspot.

For headlamp, it should have floodier hot spot. A photo of its beam pattern would be very helpful.

Alan


----------



## LittleBill (Oct 2, 2010)

review, beam shots anything!!!!


----------



## Stevie (Oct 3, 2010)

This has appeared on Youtube....it's in German but gives a good up close look...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDuEPIfUDzc

The bit that goes against the forehead looks to be very flat instead of contouring to the head. Hope this isn's a major issue as this thing does look great.

Steve


----------



## LittleBill (Oct 4, 2010)

shows up close, but 0 beamshot.

needs to have a better review, camera was entirely too close to really get a good idea


----------



## leaftye (Oct 9, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> An optional battery pack designed for 4 c cells or better d cell would be fantastic for me, i work night shifts on the rail way so i need long runtimes



That would be pretty sweet. I'd hate to buy and charge nimh D cells though.


----------



## degarb (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally, an xp-g headlamp after waiting far too long! Just in time for Christmas; my 5 year old son didn't need any kid toys this year, anyway. This is more exciting, inticing, than the HP10 for me, because:

I like the deep reflector, and not just to see detail and objects from a greater distance. I typically find shallow reflectors that barely give enough lux for detail work with fresh batteries, to become useless after 40 minutes. This is no good for detail work. Give me more lux than I need on fresh cells, then, 5 - 8 hours later, I will still have good light for detail work. (painting/drywall repair/etc.) OTH, I find folding towels/clothes in basement, I do like more flood, and the hotspot becomes distracting. So it depends on task, so diffusers and flood/spot adjustable optics are really needed.

I also love the separate battery back, for comfort and long runtime options. I have made 4 AA packs, attached skinny elastic to make a 4 AA pack necklace to be worn under my shirt. The necklace design works just as well as tool belt design, but is easier at times than to get a good attachment on some pants. The tool belt design is needed for a 4.5 amp hour 6 volt 1.5 lb SLA, which I use for larger jobs. I see this pack could be converted to use an 6v SLA or more expensive/hard to get Lithiums (for at least 7.5 on turbo, where I assume with larger heatsink and more efficiency, there is no time limit)--a wise conversion would allow either fuels.

The case looks sweet too. But I would like to see the drop specification from 3+ meters, since dropping it is more likely and less controllable for me than getting it wet. It doesn't look truly 2 meter waterproof. for example, the battery case is dependent on only one o-ring that is prone to wear, stiffing, damage and movement. I am skeptical because I no longer buy watches with only 100 meter depth rating, since the last 10 (china made), fog up after a few baths and short out after 2 or less months. I can see a high return rate as people really start testing the 2 meter depth. This could lead to discontinuing the product.

I am interested in warmth and color rendering reviews. Also comparison with current lights. 

I am recalling from months earlier research that r5 is about 130 lumen per watt, minus inefficiency from driver. I do think it is far too unfortunate that manufacturers cannot get the latest led in our hands a month or two after release. They would make more money, since it would make less sense to hold off the purchase.


----------



## petersmith6 (Oct 10, 2010)

while D cells might soung over the top.if you work nights you dont always remenber to recharger your cells food and sleep are usualy more important. also c cell or d cell would be much better in the cold. if to keep the maths simple you say lose 50 % of the capasity of a cell in the winter, then 50% of 2500mh leaves 1250mh (ouch.)..50% of 10000mh d cell leaves 5000mh i can work with that. ok 50 % is over the top ,but take in to acount self discharge then c or d cell do have there uses...now stick say duracels (20 amphour +) and things start to get real peachy. i would just like the oprion to use a much higher capacity power pack. somtime im away from grid for a week.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 10, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> while D cells might soung over the top.if you work nights you dont always remenber to recharger your cells food and sleep are usualy more important. also c cell or d cell would be much better in the cold. if to keep the maths simple you say lose 50 % of the capasity of a cell in the winter, then 50% of 2500mh leaves 1250mh (ouch.)..50% of 10000mh d cell leaves 5000mh i can work with that. ok 50 % is over the top ,but take in to acount self discharge then c or d cell do have there uses...now stick say duracels (20 amphour +) and things start to get real peachy. i would just like the oprion to use a much higher capacity power pack. somtime im away from grid for a week.



All that is made irrelevant by the external battery pack that can but put in an inside coat pocket and kept warm.


----------



## Nico_LED (Oct 10, 2010)

So what we need now to go forward is beamshots and turbo test mode to see if there is a time limitation ! 
I've got my finger on the trigger to order the HP20 and I can't wait


----------



## Stevie (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't think there is a time limitation when used in turbo. Fenix published the time limitation with the HP10 specs, but not with this one. As we've seen from the pics, there also appears to be additional heat sinking with that large head.

I'm treating myself with one of these for christmas.


----------



## degarb (Oct 11, 2010)

Stevie said:


> I'm treating myself with one of these for christmas.



Yes, Rudolph is very nervous about his job, this year.


----------



## Good day (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow ,beautiful Fenix HP20 ,maybe i should buy one for myself


----------



## Pete Moss (Oct 19, 2010)

degarb said:


> OTH, I find folding towels/clothes in basement, I do like more flood, and the hotspot becomes distracting. So it depends on task, so diffusers and flood/spot adjustable optics are really needed.


 
I do HVAC work, and home inspection. So I need both spot and flood. With flood being a necessity. How does the Fenix HP20 rate as a work light. 

I have a Princeton Tec Apex, now. I don't have the patience to modify it. 

I see a number of people here have recommended Zebralight as a worklight, but it looks more like a flashlight on a headband. I am not sure how easy it would be to adust up and down. I would rather the batteries be on my belt or the back of my head than upfront. 

Bottom line if money was no object what would be the best headlamp. I looked at the Petzl Ultra, but they say it overheasts indoors without any movement. 

I am also looking the Petzl XPO. 

And Coast Lenser is coming out with a new headlamp with variable power, and an adjustment to infinitely vary it from spot to flood. Whether the flood will be wide enough is a question that remains. And it is not being sold yet. Nor do I know how bright it will be. This is my first post here. I really know very little about lighting.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 25, 2010)

:welcome: Could you elaborate on what sort of distances/space, HVAC involves? I'm thinking the HP20 is more of an outdoors light. If you are in confined spaces, something more compact might be better. For me, this would be on my bike helmet if the throw is better than my magicshine. 



Pete Moss said:


> I see a number of people here have recommended Zebralight as a worklight, but it looks more like a flashlight on a headband. I am not sure how easy it would be to adust up and down. I would rather the batteries be on my belt or the back of my head than upfront.



It is very easy to adjust up and down. It's very light and you won't notice it at all. It doesn't have an adjustable flood/spot though. 



Pete Moss said:


> And Coast Lenser is coming out with a new headlamp with variable power, and an adjustment to infinitely vary it from spot to flood. Whether the flood will be wide enough is a question that remains. And it is not being sold yet. Nor do I know how bright it will be. This is my first post here. I really know very little about lighting.



I dont know about the new H7 but with the old H7R, the focus system worked quite well, as does the dimmer. It uses a pot to dim so it's a smooth transition. It's expensive though. $30 more than the H7 even though it's pretty much the same thing except it comes with a charger and batteries. Not worth the $30 in my opinion. Very balanced with the battery pack at the back.


----------



## Pete Moss (Oct 25, 2010)

I am looking for a light that will serve as a drop light, an area work light, an auto inpsection mechanic light, an attic inspection light, and a warehouse roof inspection light. It should work from six inches to one hundred feet.

"I'm thinking the HP20 is more of an outdoors light. If you are in confined spaces, something more compact" 

I do plumbing in confined spaces, but generally do not work in confined spaces. I am looking for a really bright flood light like the $500 Petzl Ultra for under $100.

I don't consider anything under $100 expensive.


----------



## MCRider (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cool, a good headlamp is a great thing. Doing a lot more camping and a good headlamp makes all the difference when trying to set up a tent. 

Hopefully Fenix will make a diffuser for the lamp so it can be easily used for reading or to hang from the top of the tent / hammock. I'd also prefer a warm spectrum....


----------



## degarb (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe because I am limited on Net time each day and skimming past them, but where is or when will come the parade of real user reviews/impression of this light? Is it the lack of reviews because no one has any strong feeling or just 5 people who own the light so far?


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 1, 2010)

i agree not sure why no one has bought this ?

i expected reviews with in a week of its release.

ive seen nothing . i dont understand the reason

i plan on getting this in decemeber

are people not liking it?


----------



## leaftye (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a HP10. I see no reason for me to upgrade unless they provide different battery packs. Without different battery packs it's pretty much just a heavier and more expensive HP10.


----------



## FlashPilot (Nov 2, 2010)

I almost jumped on one of these till I thought about it more carefully. For me, its the nuisance and bulk of a remote mounted battery pack that keeps me away. Instead, I modded an old Black Diamond Icon (3 x AAA rear head mounted pack) with an XP-G and its now as bright and lasts as long as one of my well driven (1.6A) 1 x 18650 XP-G lights. There are many others modding their old headlamps in a similar way and getting excellent results.

Links:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3482419&postcount=82

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3499547&postcount=83







I once owned a very old headlamp years ago with 4 remote mounted D cells and it was *a real pain in the ****. Not for the weight of the pack but because the cord seemed to get hung on everything and felt awkward dangling to my hip. It simply wasnt comfortable. IMHO, todays modern LED headlamps simply don't need remote packs unless they are driving LEDs with very large amperage requirements (+3A). But then, cooling would be the challenge, not the battery supply.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice mod, but a single 18650 contains about 3 times as much energy as 3 NiMH AAAs so it can't be as bright and run as long as an 18650 based light


----------

